# R-Wear Studio Crashes



## papermoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Everybody, I have had R-wear since it came out. It has always had some issues but lately it crashes pretty much everytime I use it. I contacted Roland and gave them a detailed report of what was happening and then nothing.... Is anybody else having these problems? I am amazed that there have only been 2 update patches since the creation of this software. I don't know what to do now...help!
Carla


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

R-Wear was a biggie when it first came out.....but is now an "also ran" ..yes I have and use mostly for the SFedit function. I have had no issues with it. Have you tried re-installing? Or completely removing and the install again?


----------



## papermoon (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes I have done everything, I also have it on 2 computers and it does the same on both  I can't be the only one having issues.
Carla


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I give up....have you joined the Roland users group at Roland DGA - Worldwide leader in vinyl cutters, wide-format inkjet printers and printer/cutters, 3d scanners and milling devices and engravers. It's under the support tab


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Check to make your Microsoft updates are complete, also look for duplicate folders when you downloaded/upload R-Wear. Also, run Malware on your computer (full scan) use the free version its fine

Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download


----------



## nicklick (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all, was there any fixes for this problem? Mine crashes all over the place as well. So far nothing from techsupport at Roland.


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I came upon this thread while searching for ideas about why my RWear was crashing, and it appears that there hasn't been an answer since the last post in January 2012....

I have recently started using RWear Studio to create rhinestone designs for my GX-24 cutter. I have had the software for a long time, originally purchased to use with my EGX-350 engraver, but never used it.

I installed the latest update from the site yesterday, and am having a problem with the program crashing after I have set up a design, saved it, and then try to create a new one. When I click "New", the program quits and I have to restart it. Any thoughts on this? 

Gail


----------

